# Divine Comedy



## SilverDemon (Jun 1, 2006)

Written by Dante Alighieri, the Divine Comedy is about levels of the afterlife. It's old and i'm not sure if you would consider it "classic literature" but I was just wondering what you all thought about it.


----------



## Hodge (Jun 1, 2006)

Of course it's classic. It's old and influential enough to be MORE than classic. I've only gotten through "Inferno" so far, but it's really, really, really good.


----------



## SilverDemon (Jun 2, 2006)

I enjoyed the Inferno the most of the three, though purgatoy was really good...I hope you enjoy the last two...


----------



## Yuishi (Jun 2, 2006)

\\/ 

I Heart divine comedy

Like hodge ive only gotten through inferno


----------



## SilverDemon (Jun 5, 2006)

If you guys have only gotten through the Inferno keep reading!


----------

